# MeLBuRN iN THe MiX



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

expired











.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Good start! My son is in Melbourne currently - so always interesting to see.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

expired










.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Melbourne :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

expired











.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great thread of a beautiful city. Thanks for the photos and the interesting comments.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Really enjoyed your commentary on these Melbourne pics!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks to you both...I really appreciate it. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome and many thanks for the updates; are very nice too :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

expired











.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Melbourne always looks so cool and cultured. 

I can’t help looking out for my son in your images :lol:


----------



## matt20 (Jun 30, 2017)

thanks for the post


facebook forum


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Melbourne seems to be Australia's Manchester! But bigger, better weather and more skyscrapers!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Melbourne always looks so cool and cultured.


 Yeah it's pretty cool, but it's not without its major city problems and downsides, but won't get into that now. 



openlyJane said:


> I can’t help looking out for my son in your images :lol:


 I may be going to Melbourne more often now for work and if my footy team does well I'm even going to go on weekends too, so hopefully I'll find more time to take some snaps and catch your lad in one of the pics. :lol: unlikely, but you never know. Thanks for comments Jane, always appreciated. :cheers:



Nightsky said:


> Melbourne seems to be Australia's Manchester! But bigger, better weather and more skyscrapers!


 :dunno:, but going from pics I've seen from Manchester I can see a similarity in grand Victorian architecture, although the comparison could perhaps be made more with Liverpool or Dublin because like in Melbourne, there seems to be a plethora of stone and neo-classical structures there as opposed to more neo-gothic and brick in Manchester.

I met an Israeli girl working in Fitzroy who lives in Neukölln and she said that Melbourne was very much like Berlin in outlook and character and I could relate to that as I've been to Berlin. Melbourne has also been likened to a cross between Chicago and Boston, but for me at least it has many parallels to Montreal. Anyway, like any other individual city, Melbourne has its own unique character and appeal.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

expired










.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Melbourne :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The city has great architecture!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

expired










.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Beautiful place!.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

expired











.


----------

